# keys...



## crae (30. Juli 2013)

Wisst ihr Seiten wo man keys für aktuelle Spiele kaufen kann, wo man sich auch drauf verlassen kann, den key dann auch zu bekommen (am besten innerhalb einer Stunde oder so). Kenn zwar einige Seiten, wie zb mmoga, von denen ich auch schon für Spiele was gekauft habe, aber eben noch nie keys.

mfg, crae


----------



## eNortiz (30. Juli 2013)

Ich hab bisher gute Erfahrungen mit GreenManGaming gemacht:

 *Link entfernt*

Hier mal ein Ref-Link, nach dem ersten Einkauf über 2 € erhältst du (und ich) 2 € Gutschrift aufs Konto.


----------



## Robonator (30. Juli 2013)

Greenmangaming, G2play, MMOGA, gamekeys.biz, onlinekeystore.com
Hab von denen schon was gekauft, immer ohne Probleme wobei mir OKS bisher am besten gefiel.


----------



## crae (30. Juli 2013)

Cool dann hol ich mir gleich ein paar neue Spiele da, danke für die Antwort.

mfg, crae


----------



## criss vaughn (30. Juli 2013)

gamekeys.biz, code4game.com und onlinekeystore.com sind meine Adressen - alle durch die Bank weg positiv, wobei gamekeys.biz meist um 1-2 € günstiger ist .. wenn es darauf ankommen sollte


----------



## 0815klimshuck (30. Juli 2013)

Ich kauf zur Zeit fast alles bei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Gameladen - Spiele Kaufen, downloaden & sofort loslegen! Games, Keys & Downloads


----------



## Fexzz (30. Juli 2013)

Für Onlinekeystore.com kann ich echt meine Hand ins Feuer legen. Die haben mir nach über einem Jahr als mein Arma Key aus irgendwelchen Gründen gesperrt wurde kostenfrei einen neuen zur Verfügung gestellt!

War echt begeistert.


----------



## wievieluhr (30. Juli 2013)

gamecard.mobi suchen  da hab ich bf3 her


----------



## Coldhardt (30. Juli 2013)

Also ich Kauf eigentlich alles bei Steam oder Origin


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (30. Juli 2013)

Bist du aber reich


----------



## MezZo_Mix (30. Juli 2013)

Kauf bei MMOGA Egal welche Uhrzeit du da was kaufst du bekommst die nach Bezahlung automatisch zugesendet  hatte noch nie Probleme damit


----------



## eNortiz (30. Juli 2013)

Bei Origin selbst habe ich noch nie was gekauft...

Bei Steam auch nur im Sale


----------



## crae (30. Juli 2013)

Ja will halt eben nicht, dass mein key dann nach nem Jahr oder so gesperrt wird und Ersatz, naja schön und gut, aber wenn du dann zb in bf3 oder borderlands 1000 h drauf hast und von Neuem beginnen musst...

mfg, crae


----------



## omega™ (30. Juli 2013)

*List of legit digital distribtion plaforms that sell keys for Steam
Quelle: forums.steampowered.com*

Im Steam Forum findet man etliche Threads zu diesem Thema unter anderem gab es dort auch schon ein Paar Threads zu mmoga, manche Accounts wurden kurzweilig gesperrt und das jeweilige Spiel wurde gelöscht, andere hingegen hatten gar keine Probleme.
Aber ich persönlich würde keine Keys von einer Seite kaufen, die Goldkauf o. einen Leveling-Service anbietet.


----------



## Robonator (30. Juli 2013)

> borderlands 1000 h



Borderlands speichert die Savegames auf deinem PC...


----------

